# Ekg's cpt help



## RadCoder06 (Jan 12, 2010)

My group of Radiologists are reading the EKG'S along with the Myocardial Perfusion Imaging now. What CPT do I use for the EKG'S? 93015 or 93018.


----------



## tristate (Jan 12, 2010)

An EKG interpretation and report is 93010.   Stress test interp and report is 93018


----------



## RadCoder06 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank You


----------

